# SPSP Friday



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone interested in going out at Sandy Point State Park this friday morning? Let us know. Should be fun or at least comical...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Update, weather looks nice for this Friday.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm interested - what time do you plan to get to the water?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

6am at small craft launch area... hope to see you there. If there are too many boats, we might drive to severn river area. 

If you are interested, we'll be glad to have you join us. We'll be also practicing some safety excercise as re-entry into yak from deep water and for me surf launches. 

Safety in numbers... fishingrod and I are currently definates.  

I will be armed with some soft shell crabs, fishbite bloodworms, bass assassins, storms...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Should be fun. I will be in a black tacoma truck with a yellow Tarpon 140. I probably will use BA's, Storms and Hopkins lures. I may also rig up a tandem setup with fishbites for perch and spot. Any word on the latest SPSP fishing report? I haven't seen much posted lately. Maybe we will get a nantucket sleigh ride from a giant ray!  

Rod


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*..The song..*



fishingrod said:


> Should ...Maybe we will get a *nantucket sleigh ride*...


Brings back memories - What about you Hat?

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Weather looking pretty decent for tomorrow...

From NOAA:
S WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT OR LESS.

Its funny how fast the wind forecast change. Last night it was saying just 5knot but this morning its 5 to 10 knots.

Anyone else joining us? Let us know so we can expect you.

I'll bring my digi cam to take pics of our yaks and the day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Tide looks good tomorrow also.

High tide is at 9:40am...


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

See you at 6:00am at the beach launch area. My shoulder is a problem so I don't plan heavyduty yaking.
Rod knows my kayak.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Hey Del (FishBait)! I hope the Tarpon120 has been treating you well. I don't think I plan on doing much heavy duty yaking either since it's going to be so hot tomorrow. Probably paddle out to the drop off at the point or hit the light house. Hopefully we catch a few. See you guys in the AM.

Rod


----------

